# Any new Hot and Cold Sillcocks?



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Have the Moen H&C Sillcocks been discontinued? Are there any good ones out there? We have a Woodford at out shop that is always having issues. I want to put one in my garage and was interested in the Moen single handle, but don't think it's available anymore.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Moen discontinued their line of sillcocks at the start of the year.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a moen one in my place. Was there issues? Other than the fact of getting parts if I need them now?


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

red_devil said:


> I have a moen one in my place. Was there issues? Other than the fact of getting parts if I need them now?


I called Moen today, they have discontinued the line of Sillcocks. Stems/cart. Are still avail.

Have you noticed the reduced flow rate? How do you like it? I thought they were great. I hope they redesign them and bring them back, there's noting like them on the market.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Arrowhead makes quite a few of them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ibeplumber said:


> I *called Moen today*, *they have discontinued* the line of Sillcocks. Stems/cart. Are still avail.


 

The story of Moen in a F-ing nutshell, see the above bold print. They got Delta beat by a country mile on looks/style/finish.... but their products are overengineered, way overengineered and ridiculous when one moment it's being sold, next moment it's discontinued like 439,000 other products they sold.

I've only seen one of those hot/cold moen outdoor faucets. Woodford leads the majority, on residential and mostly commercial.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The story of Moen in a F-ing nutshell, see the above bold print. *They got Delta beat by a country mile on looks/style/finish.... but their products are overengineered, way overengineered* and ridiculous when one moment it's being sold, next moment it's discontinued like 439,000 other products they sold.
> 
> I've only seen one of those hot/cold moen outdoor faucets. Woodford leads the majority, on residential and mostly commercial.


That is so untrue. I've had more problems with Moen products in the last 15 years than I've had with Delta. The most important part, Delta's customer service blows Moen out of the water, no comparison whatsoever.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

ya now that you mention it there is a lack of pressure. never noticed. I just use it to wash my dog or possibly my baby (aka my truck).


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate everything Moen.... Delta all the way !!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

When Moen first introduced the hot/cold hose bib I thought they were the beez knees. But as it turned out the first ten or so I installed were all defective. Moen sent me out a bunch of re designed replacement parts to remedy the problem. The one major problem with that is they forgot to send me out a free laborer to go back and install the new part. Wound up loosing money having to go on call backs for two years to repair them as they went bad. The idea was great but the product sucked. Al Moen ( the father of the single handle faucet) I'm sure never intended that his company would ever make junk but if you dont buy top of the line Moen products thats exactly what your getting. Made me into a firm believer in buying German made faucets.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Make sure the weather isn't inclement. If you go cartridge and choose Delta they will crack in cold weather. Seen it happen.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> Make sure the weather isn't inclement. If you go cartridge and choose Delta they will crack in cold weather. Seen it happen.


Delta Sillcocks?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

ibeplumber said:


> Delta Sillcocks?


It was some builders personal house. He wanted a delta shower valve put on the outside wall with shower drain in slab to wash dog. The cartridge cracked when it got cold . I should have been more specific, sorry.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Make sure the weather isn't inclement. If you go cartridge and choose Delta they will crack in cold weather. Seen it happen.


I,m not sure what to say.

they shouldn,t have to put not put in freezing conditions ( though they probably do ) I don,t think you will find this to b a brand specific issue


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was just a helper so I did what u was told. Seems obvious now that's what's gonna happen when it freezes but hey, gotta learn somehow. MANABLOC s love to crack in the cold to if the house is unfinished


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Around here if you put anything in an outside wall it will fail inspection, water freezes at 32F dosent matter what brand of shower valve its in. The code allows us to put water pipe in a 6" outside wall but its frowned upon. And your still asking for trouble in a week of zero deg weather. we cant even run a 3" stack in an outside wall, due to insulation R-value.


----------

